# Pond frog



## chairman (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a couple of frogs that appear to have taken up permanent residence in my little pond. This one is sitting in one of their favorite spots to hang out. Photo credit to my wife...


----------



## Josh (Jun 9, 2010)

Great photo and nice frog! There's no better kind of visitor


----------



## terryo (Jun 9, 2010)

What a great photo. I get so many tadpoles in the Spring, but most are eaten by the Koi or my one little slider. I try to scoop some out every year to save them before they get to be someone's dinner.


----------



## jackrat (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice bullfrog.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2010)

What a great photo! Wow


----------



## Angi (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty color. I don't ever see any so viberent. Mine are always light in color of brownish green.I still love to see them.


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow what an amazing photo!


----------



## chairman (Jun 10, 2010)

My wife appreciates the positive feedback. One of these days I hope she'll get me a tortoise calendar shot...


----------



## Kristina (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful photo!!!

I have a couple of baby Bullfrogs that took up residence in the box turtle pond  When I open the door to the pen I often hear them go "plop, plop" into the water.

Can wait to get the baby turtle pond in the ground and see what might show up in it  Living right next to a wetland reserve has its benefits I guess, lol.


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2010)

Rana catesbeiana. I think. Very nice pic.


----------



## Riperoo (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, what a fantastic picture, that is amazing!!


----------



## Isa (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, amazing pic!!! Your wife is a very good photographer! 
Please, keep them comming


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 22, 2010)

What a fantastic picture!! 
Very cute


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, that is a great picture! I love it!!! 

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Bearded Dragon (Dante)
1 Shih-tzu (Suki)


----------



## pugsandkids (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow!
I can't wait to get our pond finished and have frogs.


----------

